# Redrill



## xDADEx (Mar 25, 2006)

Hello I am a complete newb to this so please bare with me. I have a 2006 VW GTI to my understanding its 5x112. I ordered a set of wheels that are 5x114.3 I was told that I could run wobble bolts on this. Some one else then said that the lug holes need to be drilled to 14mm to clear the lugs needed for vw they will come 12mm. My question is if I were to just get the wheels redrilled to 5x112 would I be set or would I need to provide the people drilling with other specs as well. Any help would be appreciated?? Sorry if this question is retarded or whatever as I said im new to this and the wheels are really hard to find and I found an awesome deal.


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Redrill (xDADEx)*

alot of mkV people run wobble bolts.
never ran them so i wont comment.
if they were of a benz or something like that they could be 12mm.
they are pretty easy to drill out to 14mm by yourself if you needed to.


----------



## xDADEx (Mar 25, 2006)

They are Work wheels and from my understanding they are at 12mm right now and how easy are we talking... Would I be better off paying $150 and having the wheels drilled to 5x112 and would that fix the issue or would I still need the lugs drilled to 14mm


_Modified by xDADEx at 11:19 AM 2-12-2010_


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (xDADEx)*

how easy to drill a 12mm lug to 14mm? 
really easy imo. I did it not too long ago and was much less time consuming than i thought it was going to be.


----------



## xDADEx (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (audi666)*

but would just having it drilled to 5x112 fix the issue or would i still need to drill the lug to 14mm


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Redrill (audi666)*

might help as well.
http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/...age=2


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (xDADEx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xDADEx* »_but would just having it drilled to 5x112 fix the issue or would i still need to drill the lug to 14mm

you can have them redrilled but its going to have to be 14mm since thats what your hubs are unless you run thread in lug shanks that are 14mm to 12mm but if your having them drilled just do a 14mm.


----------



## xDADEx (Mar 25, 2006)

alright I'll contact the wheel company with this info... So basically I will tell them to redrill to 5x112 and have the lugs drilled to 14mm correct??


_Modified by xDADEx at 11:41 AM 2-12-2010_


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (xDADEx)*

yep.
might want to also tell them they are 5x114.3 right now.


----------



## xDADEx (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: (audi666)*

Awesome and they know what size it is it's the same people I'm getting the wheels from.. I really do appreciate all your help man.. I'll post up pics of the finished product when I get them but I assume that it will be some time since they are powdercoating the wheels also and there coming from Cali to fl


----------



## xDADEx (Mar 25, 2006)

let's name that wheel


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (xDADEx)*

just an fyi it usually not a good idea to redrill wheels that do not have center caps to cover the lugs...
id go wobble bolts


----------



## xDADEx (Mar 25, 2006)

Why is that??


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (xDADEx)*

because when they redrill them they look something along these lines.


----------



## xDADEx (Mar 25, 2006)

Hmmm I've been told that rb does it a different way and saw pics of set they did they put something in the lugs I can't remember and I can't find it on my iPhone maybe when I get home and look in my history


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (xDADEx)*

when they fill them?


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Redrill (xDADEx)*

just make sure they dont do this...


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

*FV-QR*

You can try running wobble bolts first, I'm not sure about all, but at least some of them are TUV approved.


----------



## xDADEx (Mar 25, 2006)

I talked the the guys at vr and they said they use the current holes and it's unnoticeable


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: (xDADEx)*

whs doing the redrill.. going from 112 to 114.3 isnt to noticable..
i'm looking to go from 120 to 112.. my wheels are already a low offset so i can't do spacers..


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Redrill (xDADEx)*

RB Wheels redrilled a set of BBS RS 320's in 114.3 to 112 when I bought them: 








As you can see, they used the same holes.


----------



## xDADEx (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Redrill (kgw)*

looks like an excellent job by them


----------

